# Pics from yesterday!



## tmacie (Nov 19, 2007)

Hey All,
I told you that I'd get pics sooner or later!! These are from yesterday, I didn't take them so I don't have any up close of the wood but I'll be back there this weekend and I'll bring my digicam and get some good ones.
I'm the one in the black, Nat the owner of the shop is in the red plaid and Mark is on the other end of the mill. I had just re-built the powerheads and was making adjustments to the carbs.
Travis


----------



## tmacie (Nov 19, 2007)

Here are some of the finished product. These are made from pieces we milled last year. The crotch the small table came from was going to get tossed, but we decided to slice it and see what we got. I'm glad we did. I wish I could take credit for the craftsmanship, but I cannot. A friend of mine made these awesome pieces.


Travis


----------



## Adkpk (Nov 19, 2007)

Sugar maple? Way to get the job done. Nice tables, shows some creativity.  I have a slab of sugar maple drying. As soon I get time I will sand it put some legs on it and make it our picnic table.


----------



## tmacie (Nov 19, 2007)

Oops, yeah its sugar maple. We have a bunch more to go. I'm betting once you sand that maple you might change your mind about making it a picnic table ;-) these pictures really do it no justice.


travis


----------



## aquan8tor (Nov 19, 2007)

Nice work!! Thats a beautiful table. Does the smaller table sit on the larger one all the time?? Thats kind of a cool idea. I've seen a couple tables like that.


----------



## dustytools (Nov 19, 2007)

Nice looking tables!!! Ive always wanted to see some double powerhead milling in person. Nice job.


----------



## tmacie (Nov 19, 2007)

the small table was jsut on the larger one for pictures....though it kinda looks at home there.....hrm.... ideas, ideas.

Double powerhead milling is pretty impressive, I've got a little more playing to do with those two heads and they will really haul a chain. We are thinking of upgrading to a wider mill as we've had a couple maple logs that were just too big. 

Travis


----------



## woodshop (Nov 19, 2007)

Very nice, love that craftsmanship the way he mated those two smaller pieces. What did he put between the pieces?


----------



## BobL (Nov 19, 2007)

Thanks for posting the pictures. Great looking tables too.


----------



## tmacie (Nov 20, 2007)

Woodshop,
I can't recall the name of the stuff he used, We just call it black epoxy. I know its relatively expensive, but it looks awesome.


Travis


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Nov 20, 2007)

Very nice work!!


----------



## woodshop (Nov 20, 2007)

tmacie said:


> Woodshop,
> I can't recall the name of the stuff he used, We just call it black epoxy. I know its relatively expensive, but it looks awesome.
> 
> 
> Travis



Some woodworkers simply mix powdered ebony (scrap/defective ebony pieces are not that expensive) with regular epoxy and using that. Of course as you say you can buy epoxy already black, but yes, pricey. Anything along those lines that you don't buy at a big box is often expensive. Supply and demand forces kick in.


----------



## tmacie (Nov 20, 2007)

Nat definitely does not buy big box. he'd much rather support the local guy who knows what they are talking to. There are not too many woodworkers who work with exotic wood around here so ebony is a little difficult to come by. I'll ask him when I see him next if hes ever tried that.


Travis


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (Nov 20, 2007)

Nice, nice, nice!!

   



.


----------



## MikeInParadise (Nov 21, 2007)

Sweet looking tables...


----------



## Woodsurfer (Nov 21, 2007)

Nice shots and amazing tables.

Questions: Do you have the same size powerhead on each end? Does the saw that is pulling the chain on the cutting side do most of the work? Hmmmm...


----------



## tmacie (Nov 21, 2007)

The saws are the same on each end. I matched them as best as I could with a tach. As for what saw gets most of the work,im not sure.


Travis


----------



## extremewoodwork (Nov 27, 2007)

Gotta say Im impressed with the mill. I own a woodmizer and couldnt get lumber that wide if I wanted to. Great work on the tables and there is a dye for the epoxy to make it black its about 5 bucks for a tube but 3-4 drops makes a lot of epoxy black. You could also use graphite powder but that is expensive.


----------

